# [OpenGL] Wie selektiert man einen Punkt?



## phpinfo (17. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach stundenlangem stöbern bei Google und der 200. Seite, die mir erklärt, wie ich ein Objekt in OpenGL selektiere ... würde mich doch mal brennend interessieren, wie ich einen Vertex Punkt in einem Objekt selektiert bekomme; um ihn bsw. nachträglich zu verschieben. 

Es wäre ja durchaus fragwürdig, jeden Punkt meines Objektes zusätzlich nochmals als eigenes Objekt mit eigenem Namen im Stack zu packen nur um ihn selektiert zu bekommen.

Wahrscheinlich ist die Lösung zu einfach, um um 0:22 Uhr noch auf ihr zu kommen.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------

